# Judo's FLYING JUJI-GATAME!



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a nice little demonstration of Judo's flying juji-gatame!  What's your opinion on this dramatic judo technique?

http://www.judoclub.ca/mpegs/flying.mpg


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

Here's a site from the 1983 Paris Championship of the Russian DIVISENKO (95kg) applying the flying juji-gatame, Tobi juji-gatame: it was Divisenko which made the flying juji-gatame famous:

http://www.judojudo.com/RJ%20Paris.html

also, the Japanese player, Tori Tomo (-66kg) also used it in the Parisian tournament.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 24, 2004)

okay not as impressive looking as the flying triangle or the flying uma platta but still nice.   I think Primo likes them so he can feel taller for a minute.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 29, 2004)

Click on then scroll down to view a nice demonstration of Tobi Juji-gatame ('flying' juji-gatame) performed by Katsuhiko Kashiwazaki sensei, at:

http://www.judojudo.com/kashi.html


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice techniques exacuted by people who obviously practice them alot.
For the average player they would be dangerous to try and would most likey cost the match because of the difficulty in preforming them correctly


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 29, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Nice techniques exacuted by people who obviously practice them alot.
> For the average player they would be dangerous to try and would most likey cost the match because of the difficulty in preforming them correctly


Yes, absolutely, as you know, you are not taught kansetsu waza in Judo until you reach the brown belt level (sankyu, nikyu, ikkyu). 

The flying juji-gatame is very advanced and usually is performed in tournament by Nidans through Godans. 

Also, even if done correctly, it might scare the referree who isn't familiar with it and he'll score it against you. Same goes for standing chokes and standing arm-bars.

But the point is that the flying arm-bar goes back in Judo to its very beginning.


----------



## bignick (Sep 29, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> Yes, absolutely, as you know, you are not taught kansetsu waza in Judo until you reach the brown belt level (sankyu, nikyu, ikkyu).


in the USJA you are required to test on one kansetsu waza of your choice for yonkyu...so you start learning joint locking in that organization at the level of gokyu...maybe even earlier....i know i've worked kansetsu waza and i'm only a rokyu...


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 30, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> in the USJA you are required to test on one kansetsu waza of your choice for yonkyu...so you start learning joint locking in that organization at the level of gokyu...maybe even earlier....i know i've worked kansetsu waza and i'm only a rokyu...


It is probably because you're a senior.  I started judo at 8 or 9 years old, and I had to wait until I was 13 to learn shime-waza, and wait until I was (16) a sankyu to learn kansetsu-waza.  The seniors are accelerated because they're older and have a higher learning curve.


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 17, 2004)

those are nice tech's! makes me want to go back to judo, but i can't do kenpo and judo at the same time.   oh well..


----------



## ace (Nov 18, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> okay not as impressive looking as the flying triangle or the flying uma platta but still nice.   I think Primo likes them so he can feel taller for a minute.




Yes I do feel taller :boing1:  :boing1:  :boing1:  :boing1:

Flying Leg Lock is is my fav of the flying Submissons
it's also a bit safer on my head :ultracool


----------



## JDenz (Nov 18, 2004)

lol


----------



## ace (Nov 18, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> Here's a nice little demonstration of Judo's flying juji-gatame!  What's your opinion on this dramatic judo technique?
> 
> http://www.judoclub.ca/mpegs/flying.mpg




My Opiion is it is a very Flashy Yet Effective Move
That is performed By a Skilled Martial Artist.


I have Used Flying Juji as well as Kani Sangaku
Kani Hizajujigatame  These Moves can be performed
Wright after a Sprawal. 

Your apponet Shoots for Morte Gari U Sprawl & Rise
To Your Feat While Your apponent is On his knees U
can Make a Leap around The Neck for a Triangel or Arm Lock.

Warning Not for Beginers!


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

Great thread and posts!


----------

